
Lack of awareness despite complex visual processing in selective metamorphopsia - nabla9
https://www.pnas.org/content/117/27/16055
======
nabla9
This is interesting.

... We describe an individual with a neurodegenerative disease who exhibits
impaired visual awareness for the digits 2 to 9, and stimuli presented in
close proximity to these digits, due to perceptual distortion. We identified
robust event-related potential responses indicating 1) face detection with the
N170 component and 2) task-dependent target-word detection with the P3b
component, despite no awareness of the presence of faces or target words.
These data force us to reconsider the relationship between neural processing
and visual awareness; even stimuli processed by a workspace-like cognitive
system can remain inaccessible to awareness. We discuss how this finding
challenges and constrains theories of visual awareness.

.. was unable to perceive,describe, or copy the form of Arabic digits 2 to 9

... . Furthermore, he was intact in his ability to read and comprehend number
words (e.g.,“five”) and Roman nu-merals (e.g.,“XIV”); he initially used these
alternative forms to write numbers and perform calculations after the onset of
his difficulties with digits. R.F.S. was also able to learn
novel“surrogate”digits we developed to replace the Arabic digits 2through 9
(SI Appendix, Fig. S1). Because he could do numerical work with the surrogate
digits, R.F.S. was able to remain employed as an engineering geologist for
several years after the onset of his disorder (until his retirement in October
2014).R.F.S. continues to use the surrogate digits in daily life (e.g., for
jotting down phone numbers or working on his computer, which we modified to
display numbers in surrogate-digit for

